# Selling My 6.5" Silver Arowana(perfect Condition)



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

In a month or so I'll be selling my 6.5" silver arowana which I had since he was a baby with a yok sac. He's in perfect condition and has nice colouring on him(silver base colour with green tint to the upper half of his body along with nice fin patterns so I feel sad about selling him away because I no longer have any room left In my house for his tank which some has placed a hold on until I sell the arowana. The problem is I can't figure the right price to sell him at because He is one of my most cherished pet's besides my Red belly piranhas, my dog, Bearded dragon and leopard gecko. What do you think is the most appropriate price for my Arowana?


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

i think it depends on the availability in your area.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

$50


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I say sell everything else and keep the silver, or even better upgrade to an asian arow or Jardini.

If you must sell though I would not expect more than 50 bucks since dragon has around 50 of them in stock


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ive seen 3-4" near me (not too far from you) for 30$. Id list it for mayby 60-70OBO and mayby you can get 40-50.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

****** said:


> I say sell everything else and keep the silver, or even better upgrade to an asian arow or Jardini.
> 
> If you must sell though I would not expect more than 50 bucks since dragon has around 50 of them in stock


But I'am also panning to sell his tank mate along with him, it's a 2" baby royal pleco. what would you price them both? My lps, BigAls and Dragon are both out of stock of Royal plecs. Will Dragon buy from customers or do they only accept donations?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I doubt you'll get much, like I said he has around 50 in stock already.

How big is the pleco, got any pics?


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Unfortunately silver arowanas are quite common, you'll be lucky to get $50 for it.

Add another $20 for the royal if it's a grey L190, or green L191, $30 if it's a xingu L027 imo.

Good Luck with your sale.









Edit; big al's miss. might take the silver as a trade, $20?

dragon might take the royal, $10?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

****** said:


> Unfortunately silver arowanas are quite common, you'll be lucky to get $50 for it.
> 
> Add another $20 for the royal if it's a grey L190, or green L191, $30 if it's a xingu L027 imo.
> 
> ...


I actually got a better deal, my silver and pleco along with 100 dollars for a 60gallon tank setup with metal stand and a 6" Gold diamond rhom but it looks more black than gold has nice glitter to it. Have a look.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Sounds good, go for it.


----------

